# Hardware Recommendation for new PC



## debsuvra (Jul 16, 2009)

OK, so finally parents agreed upon upgrading the age old home PC. The budget is set at Rs. 35000. And within this limit, the highest performing PC is my target. I have set my mind on the following configuration. Please clarify if there are better alternatives available. 



*Processor: *AMD Phenom II X2 550
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
*RAM:* Corsair TW3X4G-1333C9 4GB Kit
*Graphics Card:* AMD ATI HD 4770
*HDD: *Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB
*CD/DVD: *Nothing specific in mind, I should choose one of the better ones based on SATA.
*Cabinet & Power Supply:* Those are two things I couldn't set up my mind yet. I want the best available option under my budget and judging other components I think it'll take at least a 600W or 650W PSU. Recommendations are welcome.
*Display:* Dell UltraSharp 1909W 19-inch Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor. It can be seen here @ *bit.ly/CshYn

Please inform me if the quoted configuration can be achieved within my budget of Rs. 35k. Any other possible configuration within the limit having better performance is also welcome. I'm going to buy this on July/August this year.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 16, 2009)

Get GTS250 instead of HD4770.


----------



## debsuvra (Jul 17, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Get GTS250 instead of HD4770.


I guess you also have Sapphire HD4770 yourself. Still you're recommending GTS250 over it? And as far as the benchmarks on several reputed hardware sites go, HD4850 and HD4770 really put GTS250 in backrow. And GTS250 is expensive than the rest too.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes I do have HD4770 because at that time HD4770 was 7k and GTS250 was 10k. Now GTS250 is avaiable for 7k and HD4770 is at 7.5k-8k. GTS250 is faster than HD4770 and HD4850.


----------



## debsuvra (Jul 17, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Yes I do have HD4770 because at that time HD4770 was 7k and GTS250 was 10k. Now GTS250 is avaiable for 7k and HD4770 is at 7.5k-8k. GTS250 is faster than HD4770 and HD4850.


Well, if you are worried about the price, I can assure you that HD4770 is still cheaper than GTS250. And gaming benchmarks show that there are not much differences between these two. On the other hand, HD4770 is based on newer technologies like 40nm and GDDR5 memory. It also has more shader units than GTS250.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 17, 2009)

no yaar. GTS250 has more power under the hood.

anyways, forgot that you are going for a 19" display, in which case, get the one that is cheaper.


----------



## debsuvra (Jul 17, 2009)

desiibond said:


> no yaar. GTS250 has more power under the hood.


Can you share links to some benchmarks or something that support your claim?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 17, 2009)

*www.guru3d.com/article/ati-radeon-hd-4770-review/14
*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ATI/HD_4770/12.html
*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/sapphire_hd4770/9.htm
*www.techspot.com/review/163-radeon-hd-4770/page8.html
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-4770,2281-11.html
*www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hard...-ati-radeon-hd-4770-512mb-gddr5-review-9.html

Do you want more?

Earlire, HD4770 was hot product coz it's 40nm and is 3k-3.5k cheaper than it's nearest competitor and now, there is no difference in price between HD4770 and GTS250 and HD4850. and the performance difference is clearly noticeable between HD4770 and GTS250 in most games and so, why not go for GTS250 

Also, when it comes to driver support for gaming or linux, nvidia is leagues ahead.


----------



## debsuvra (Jul 17, 2009)

desiibond said:


> *www.guru3d.com/article/ati-radeon-hd-4770-review/14
> *www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ATI/HD_4770/12.html
> *www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/sapphire_hd4770/9.htm
> *www.techspot.com/review/163-radeon-hd-4770/page8.html
> ...



I still don't see any noticeable differences between two in games like Crysis. And the monitor I'm getting just supports the maximum resolution of 1440x900.


> Also, when it comes to driver support for gaming or linux, nvidia is leagues ahead.


Yeah, that's a good point. I liked nVidia for that reason for ages. I would get a nVidia and an Intel if there was no limit of Rs. 35k.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 17, 2009)

an increase in fps from 27-28 to 32-33, though is little, does bring huge difference in smoothness and in gameplay. 30fps is like the mark at which the gameplay becomes smooth without any lag. 

at same price point, even a 5fps increase in perfomance is worth.

anyways, it's your wish.


----------



## debsuvra (Jul 17, 2009)

desiibond said:


> an increase in fps from 27-28 to 32-33, though is little, does bring huge difference in smoothness and in gameplay. 30fps is like the mark at which the gameplay becomes smooth without any lag.


You're right about it. OK, I'll look into it. 8)


----------



## debsuvra (Jul 17, 2009)

By the way, how about an Intel solution comprising of Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 and nVidia GTS250?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 18, 2009)

^^
Dont go for Q8200 unless you're into heavy multimedia applications. For gaming E8400 is a lot better than Q8200. If u still want Quad core go for Q9xxx series.


----------



## debsuvra (Jul 18, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^
> Dont go for Q8200 unless you're into heavy multimedia applications. For gaming E8400 is a lot better than Q8200. If u still want Quad core go for Q9xxx series.


Intel Q9xxx series is way over my budget. It's either Phenom II X3 720 or Core 2 Quad Q8200.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 18, 2009)

^^Then go for Phenom II X3 720.....


----------



## debsuvra (Jul 18, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^Then go for Phenom II X3 720.....


People are also recommending Intel Core 2 Duo E8400. What about that? I'm really confused, dude.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 18, 2009)

@debsurva, you now have the choices in your hand. Pick one that you feel suites your needs.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 18, 2009)

@Debsuvra - Finally it boils to what do you wish to use your machine for. Just saying highest performing machine tells nothing.

I recommend you an Intel Setup with E8400 which performs good in gaming. The Quad Q8200 will help you in application & games supporting multi-core processing which is somewhat futureproof.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 18, 2009)

+1

Q8200 - Future proof
E8400 - Play games till all developers start to optimize the games to use four-coures.


----------



## debsuvra (Jul 19, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> +1
> 
> Q8200 - Future proof
> E8400 - Play games till all developers start to optimize the games to use four-coures.


Q8200 is just an entry level Quad Core and it has nothing special to be future proof. While E8400, though not future proof in terms of multi-threaded applications, will perform much better for at least next 2 years. I'm going for Intel E8400. FINALIZED.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 19, 2009)

^^
A wise choice.


----------



## paroh (Jul 19, 2009)

Please suggest me a good config. for gaming pc for my friend  max Rs 40000 and please indicate the price of the products also

1.Processor (INTEL only)
2.Motherboard.
3.Graphic card (That can able to play Crysis at decent frame rate at higher resolution)and please also tell if the card is able to play Crysis will it is also capable of playing the lateast games at higher resolution with decent frame rate.
4.Hard disk (seagate 500Gb)
5.PSU 
6.RAM (4GB)


----------



## debsuvra (Jul 19, 2009)

paroh said:


> Please suggest me a good config. for gaming pc for my friend  max Rs 40000 and please indicate the price of the products also
> 
> 1.Processor (INTEL only)
> 2.Motherboard.
> ...


Thanks for hijacking my thread.  Why don't you create your own thread to get recommendation?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 19, 2009)

debsuvra said:


> OK, so finally parents agreed upon upgrading the age old home PC. The budget is set at Rs. 35000. And within this limit, the highest performing PC is my target. I have set my mind on the following configuration. Please clarify if there are better alternatives available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your choice is perfect for you budget...

for smps a corsair vx550w ... will be enough
for mobo: also take a look at msi 770-C45 & 770-C35


----------



## debsuvra (Jul 21, 2009)

OK, so here's a increase of total budget to Rs. 50k (including VAT). My proposed build is given below,


Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
MSI P43NEO-F
Corsair TWIN2X4096-6400C5 4GB Kit
Palit GTX 260 Sonic 216 SP
Seagate 500GB SATA
Samsung SH-223
GlacialPower GP-AL650AA
Coolermaster Elite-330
Benq 21.5" G2220HD LCD
Microsoft Intelli Explorer 3.0
Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600
Any thoughts on this build?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 21, 2009)

looks like Intel is doing price cuts. wait!!!


----------



## debsuvra (Jul 21, 2009)

desiibond said:


> looks like Intel is doing price cuts. wait!!!


Are you sure on this?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 21, 2009)

oh yes. 

*techpowerup.com/99736/Intel_Preparing_Another_Round_of_Price-Cuts.html


----------



## debsuvra (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm now eyeing Core 2 Quad Q9400 instead of my first choice Core 2 Duo E8400. They are similarly priced now.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 22, 2009)

^^
Then go get the Q9400, when they both available at same price.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 22, 2009)

C2Q 8200 is out performing C2d 8400. I have compared my proccy with my friend's computer. By taking Win 7 installation as baseline. Don't know about games..... But now a days all the games being released are multi core optimized.


----------



## debsuvra (Jul 22, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> C2Q 8200 is out performing C2d 8400. I have compared my proccy with my friend's computer. By taking Win 7 installation as baseline. Don't know about games..... But now a days all the games being released are multi core optimized.


C2Q 8200 doesn't stand a chance against C2D 8400 in gaming performance. But I'm going for C2Q9400 which is even better than the both of them.


----------



## debsuvra (Jul 23, 2009)

BenQ E2200HD or Dell S2209W? Any ideas?


----------

